
Update: Vendini's Mark Tacchi Confirms Layoffs - adamstober
http://ampthemag.com/the-real/layoffs-at-vendini/
======
adamstober
As always, happy to help good SF people who were affected and are now job-
searching via [https://www.layoff-aid.com](https://www.layoff-aid.com)

